# Pub Mac Keeper



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

bonjour a tous
un moyen pour bloquer cette m....de pub de Mac Keeper qui revient inlassablement sur Safari Chrome ou Opera ? 
Adblock ou Adblockplus et Glimmerblocker sont installés , le blocage des fenêtres surgissante est activé.
la pub Mac Keeper pourtant blacklistée revient chaque jour à la charge comme une amante fou d'amour
merci


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Peut-être essayer ceci:
Désinstaller MacKeeper COMPLETEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-être essayer ceci:
> Désinstaller MacKeeper COMPLETEMENT


je ne l'ai jamais installé...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Octobre 2013)

C'est peut-être lié à un cooky

Dans la conf du navigateur, il faudrait regarder s'il y a un cooky Mac Keeper.
Si c'est le cas, il faudrait le virer, et faire un essai en bloquant tous les cookies pour voir si la pub revient.

Après, si ça ne marche pas, et s'il y a bien un cooky, il faudra regarder dans le fichier cookies.plist le nom de domaine indiqué par le cooky. Il sera alors facile de le bloquer...

On peut aussi voir l'URL qui correspond à la pub. 
Par exemple, dans Safari: clic-droit sur la pub, et "inspecter l'élément".
Ensuite, on pourra bloquer l'adresse ip correspondant à l'URL.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> C'est peut-être lié à un cooky
> 
> Dans la conf du navigateur, il faudrait regarder s'il y a un cooky Mac Keeper.
> Si c'est le cas, il faudrait le virer, et faire un essai en bloquant tous les cookies pour voir si la pub revient.
> ...


merci , je pars chasser le cookie à mains nues


----------

